# Beach Volleyball



## beagle100 (Sep 7, 2016)

at a recent beach volleyball tournament


----------



## PropilotBW (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm Surprised by the lack of comments.  I think they're excellent


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 9, 2016)

I missed them and I don't miss much. Nice set.


----------



## Luke345678 (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice set.

I shoot a lot of Volleyball in High school gymnasiums... wish I shot beach vb!


----------



## beagle100 (Sep 11, 2016)

Luke345678 said:


> Nice set.
> 
> I shoot a lot of Volleyball in High school gymnasiums... wish I shot beach vb!




beach VB is fun (and easier to shoot)
this was going on the same time as a surfing contest,  guess I should post some surfing pics


----------



## Luke345678 (Sep 11, 2016)

beagle100 said:


> Luke345678 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice set.
> ...



Do it!!!


----------

